# Swimming season is here



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

This weekend in CT was more than warm enough for the dogs to throw themselves wholeheartedly into every body of water we came across. Ajax now heads into deeper water confidently, and both he and Comet get wonderfully muddy pretty much all the time. As always, there's more a tippykayak.com.

Speaking of mud:











Comet, ever his frothy, excited self:











Ajax has passed fully out of his puppy nervousness and has graduated to the kind of happy trail dog who gives you these plaintive looks to hurry on up:











And finally, a nice picture of a dry Comet the day before at the quarry, handsomely catching the late afternoon sun:


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Sigh...they are so handsome.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Great pics of your guys........and yes, I'm _still_ envious of your secret spots.


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

Great pictures as always! Your crew always looks to be having so much fun, maybe we'll have to head down and join you one of these days!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Beautiful pictures. Those are some handsome guys you have..... they eclipse even the super scenery.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It would be fun to do a CT walk with Tippykayak and GRF CT friends. We'd drive down for that !


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I LOVE the soggy puppy picture. Just too cute!!!

Teddi never had puppy nervousness, wish she did, she would take off on the trail yelling back over her shoulder "Come on keep up!" LOL


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Beautiful pictures! I love the second one! He looks so happy! .. Don't they always?:


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> It would be fun to do a CT walk with Tippykayak and GRF CT friends. We'd drive down for that !


That would be great! We're in!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm in...oh wait, I'm in Ohio...I would make the drive, though!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Kelbys'Dad said:


> Great pics of your guys........and yes, I'm _still_ envious of your secret spots.


I'm rather blessed to have had a couple of friends well versed in the local geography. I like that these things get passed by word of mouth between responsible dog owners rather than the internet, since I'm terrified that too many dogs will generate anti-dog legislation in the towns. This time I gave away a lot more than I usually do, since there can't be that many quarries in coastal CT.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Beautiful shots of your boys. It is great that you have found some great doggie adventure spots for them. I'm sure they appreciate it very much.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Beautiful pics! Beautiful pups! You can simply FEEL their joy & exuberance! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Great pictures! I especially love the one of him looking back through the trees! You just can't be anything other than happy when you spend time with them like this.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, I just love the 'looking back' pic....that flash of near mahogany amongst the grays....were you playing hide 'n' seek?
Wonderful pics here and on Puppy Tao....Jax is growing!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Really nice pictures. I especially like the one of Ajax giving you the "hurry up" look. So cute!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Comet and Ajax are so photogenic and I love reading the stories on the Puppy Tao site. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

moverking said:


> Oh, I just love the 'looking back' pic....that flash of near mahogany amongst the grays....were you playing hide 'n' seek?
> Wonderful pics here and on Puppy Tao....Jax is growing!


He was just up ahead around the corner, and right before he went out of sight behind that big boulder, he put his front feet up on a rock for a better view and looked back at us as if to say, "you coming?"


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Great pics of two beautiful goldens. Loved the picture of Ajax looking back.... who can keep up with those two?


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

wonderful pictures.Your boys are very handsome.Love the wet look.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

shortcake23 said:


> Really nice pictures. I especially like the one of Ajax giving you the "hurry up" look. So cute!


I spent some of the blog entry (which I linked in the original post or you can click here for) thinking about what it would be like to have four legs and to be able to really keep up with them. It would be pretty cool.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Great pictures of you beautiful goldens having fun... love Ajax...and Comet is stunning.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Doodle said:


> Great pictures! I especially love the one of him looking back through the trees! You just can't be anything other than happy when you spend time with them like this.


It's my Prozac.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Oh my god, these photos are so great! haha. Your dogs are beautiful, and the photos really captured their excitement!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Just another quick picture of dirty Ajax and his floaty prance:


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

love...love...love this post....
The pups joy for life and your love for them...just shines!


----------

